# How safe is Anglo Irish Bank Saving Investment?



## Privinv (14 Apr 2008)

Hi
Anglo has received a bit of bad press recently. With banks in UK and US going to the wall with the credit crunch, how safe is money invested in Anglo's savings accounts? ( I am informed that €20k is guaranteed in the event of any bank going to the wall here)


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Apr 2008)

Please read the existing  on this subject


----------

